
Cyclists Break Far Fewer Road Rules Than Motorists, Finds New Video Study - lnguyen
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carltonreid/2019/05/10/cyclists-break-far-fewer-road-rules-than-motorists-finds-new-video-study/
======
enjoyyourlife
This is probably due to speed limits:

"Separate studies by the Danish Road Directorate found that two-thirds of
motorists routinely flout the law, with breaking local speed limits being the
most common offense."

------
remotecool
The amount isn't important. The types of road rules broken is what matters.

------
masonic
It's a useless stat when not adjusted _per km /mile driven_

~~~
Arnt
Why?

This is a video study of a set of traffic lights, it counts violations at
those crossings. Why does the distance driven to/from/after/before/elsewhere
count, what difference might that make? How might that from elsewhere interact
with the the data at the video sites?

